# Anything in Ohio?



## partsguy (Jul 25, 2009)

If so, post it here.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 25, 2009)

Memory Lane meet comin up august 7-8.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 26, 2009)

The one in Grand Rapids?


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 26, 2009)

classicfan1 said:


> The one in Grand Rapids?





Thats the one, not as good as the spring and fall meets but its been getting better The same weekend there is another meet in Hartville Ohio, I believe its scooters and bicycles. I'll see if I can find a flyer for more info.


----------



## partsguy (May 25, 2010)

Cars & Parts Swap Meet & Car Show in Springfeild this weekend! Bike stuff has been found!


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 25, 2010)

I picked up a prewar Hawthorne with a N.D. 2 speed last year at Springfield. Sometimes the car guys can be a little pricey though. Memory Lane should be there.


----------



## npence (May 27, 2010)

bike ride and show at the bicycle museum in New bremen check it out in the event section. june 12th


----------

